

Show HN: Rugby converts RGB swatches from 8-bit integers to Obj-C syntax - colepeters
http://colepeters.github.io/rugby

======
colepeters
I designed and developed Rugby over the past few weekends. I often need to
write design specs for the developers I work with, and found converting
colours one at a time to be a real pain. I built Rugby to do the conversions
for me, in bulk. Lots of additions on the way! You can read more on Github:
[http://github.com/colepeters/rugby](http://github.com/colepeters/rugby)

